# X startet beim Hochfahren nicht

## revargne

Hallo zusammen!

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich seit einiger Zeit mal wieder ein Update auf meinem System gemacht. Seitdem startet der X Server beim Hochfahren nicht mehr. Da der Grafikkartenlüfter kurzzeitig runtergeregelt wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Grafikkartentreiber kurz geladen wird. Danach läuft der Lüfter wieder auf 100% und ich habe nur den üblichen blinkenden Curser oben links in der Ecke. 

Wenn ich nun den X Server per Init Script neu starte, dann funktioniert das ohne Probleme, abgesehen davon, dass der Grakalüfter nicht mehr heruntergeregelt wird.

In der Xorg.0.log sind weder Warnung noch Fehler zu finden (kann ich bei Bedarf aber natürlich auch posten). Lediglich in der messages taucht folgende Meldung auf:

```

Feb  6 09:06:12 graver kdm[4861]: X server startup timeout, terminating

Feb  6 09:06:14 graver kdm[4861]: X server for display :0 cannot be started, session disabled

```

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woher dieses Verhalten kommt und/oder wie ich das wieder abstellen kann?

Noch ein paar Infos: Die Graka ist eine NVidia 9600GT, nvidia-drivers Version 180.27, xorg-server Version 1.5.3-r1,  hal Version 0.5.11-r6

Besten Dank schonmal für jede Art von Hilfe!

Martin

----------

## just

War da zufällig ein update auf openrc mit bei?

Als ich auf openrc gewechselt bin hatte ich das selbe problem, es fehlte irgendwas im runlevel boot.

Was genau kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen.

Was sagt den rc-update show?

----------

## revargne

Ein Update AUF openrc war es nicht (läuft bei mir schon seit Längerem), aber ein Update von openrc auf die Version 0.4.2 war tatsächlich dabei  :Wink: 

Die Ausgabe von rc-update show:

```

                  gpm |      default

                  xdm |      default

           ntp-client |      default

                 dbus |      default

                 fsck | boot

                 hald |      default

                 mtab | boot

                 root | boot

                 sshd |      default

                 swap | boot

                 udev |                                 sysinit

            powernowd |      default

              keymaps | boot

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                cupsd |      default

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                fcron |      default

                ivman |      default

                local |      default          nonetwork

                mysql |      default

                samba |      default

            savecache |              shutdown

             iptables |      default

            syslog-ng |      default

           lm_sensors |      default

             ddclient |      default

           localmount | boot

          consolefont | boot

              modules | boot

             hostname | boot

             mount-ro |              shutdown

               net.lo | boot

             net.eth0 |      default

               procfs | boot

             netmount |      default

               sysctl | boot

              urandom | boot

         termencoding | boot

           postgresql |      default

              hwclock | boot

         cpufrequtils |      default

             bootmisc | boot

        device-mapper | boot

            alsasound | boot

            killprocs |              shutdown

```

----------

## just

Ok ich meine es währe ein rc-update add udev-postmount boot gewesen.

----------

## revargne

Danke, das werde ich mal testen wenn ich wieder an dem Rechner bin. Leider kann ich jetzt per Remote keinen Neustart machen, da ich die Platte im Boot Menü des BIOS von Hand auswählen muss.

----------

## Max Steel

Kannst du ihm per Default nicht sagen das er zuerst von (z.B.) HDD-1 und dann von HDD-0 booten soll?

Falls ja, kannst du Grub ja dann auch mehrere Einträge für verschiedene Systeme geben, und falls du noch einen Server zwischen I-Net und diesem Rechner hast den Grub auch über die Serielle Konsole laufen lassen (unter anderem) und dann von deinem Server aus das zu startende System auswählen, also remote.

Man kann den Grub nämlich über beides, Serielle und standard-monitor laufen lassen.

----------

## revargne

Kann ich ihm schon sagen aber eben nicht von hier  :Wink:  Momentan ist im BIOS eine andere Platte als Startplatte eingestellt.

Einstellungen im Bootmanager helfen mir da im Augenblick wenig, da der Bootmanager nur auf der Linux Platte ist.

Obwohl.... ich könnte natürlich auf die andere Platte noch 'nen Bootmanager installieren. 

Aber sooo wichtig ist das grad nicht  :Smile:  Das kann ruhig warten bis ich wieder an dem Rechner bin.

----------

## revargne

So, grad getestet. Das udev-postmount im Runlevel boot hat leider nichts an der Situation geändert.

----------

## theotherjoe

FYI, so sieht rc-update show fuer openrc-0.4.2 auf

meine installation aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>                acpid | boot
> 
>                   atd |      default
> ...

 

... und sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r12 ist installiert

----------

## Max Steel

Sowas ähnliches habe ich auch, er lädt alles mögliche (GraKa, Tasta, Maus, und alles) hört dann auf entlädt alles wieder.

Seltsamerweise beim manuellen Starten läuft das.

Deshalb habe ich folgendes als Workaround gemacht:

cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

```
/usr/local/bin/x &
```

cat /usr/local/bin/x

```
#! /bin/sh

sleep 5

/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

In dem Thread hier, zu dem Thema, scheint die Fehlerquelle hal zu sein, der etwas zu lange zum laden braucht, scheinbar, evtl.

----------

## revargne

Ok, danke. Dann werde ich vorerst auch mit Workaround arbeiten.

Ich hoffe mal, dass der Grakalüfter dann auch wieder runtergeregelt wird. Momentan läuft der beim nachträglichen Handstart immer auf 100% und das ist doch eher nervig laut ^^

Vermutlich muss ich xdm aus dem default Runlevel rausnehmen.

----------

## Max Steel

richtig.

----------

